# Genie remote rc73



## sticks2u (Apr 24, 2016)

Hello,

Would you know if the genie remote can control my samsung smart tv to get me into the app section to play netflix?

Or do i need to use the TV remote itself for this action ?

Thank you


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

sticks2u said:


> Hello,
> 
> Would you know if the genie remote can control my samsung smart tv to get me into the app section to play netflix?
> 
> ...


I do not know, but if your remote is controlling the TV on and off and volume then just try the keys and see what happens.
Most likely the answer is no it will not and for you to use the TV remote for those functions.


----------



## sticks2u (Apr 24, 2016)

That is what I am afraid of LOL.. Yep i can do that but was hoping one button would activate the samsung apps.....guess not.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

The RC73 can be made to operate your TV as an RVU TV, meaning you get full use of the arrows key and MENU keys as well as power and VOL UP and DOWN. Not sure it has a dedicated Netflix button. But once in RVU mode it will not work the DirecTV receiver. Is either one or the other, not BOTH. 


Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

If I remember correctly it will not work like that. The menu button on the remote will bring up the DirecTV menu, not your TV's menu or the smartHub. You will need to use the original Samsung Remote if you want to go into the TV's menu, or use the TV's other built in apps.

Or you can invest in a programmable remote like a Logitech Harmony, and you can program it to have one activity for watching DirecTV and a different activity for watching the Samsung TV's apps.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Beerstalker said:


> If I remember correctly it will not work like that. The menu button on the remote will bring up the DirecTV menu, not your TV's menu or the smartHub. You will need to use the original Samsung Remote if you want to go into the TV's menu, or use the TV's other built in apps.
> 
> Or you can invest in a programmable remote like a Logitech Harmony, and you can program it to have one activity for watching DirecTV and a different activity for watching the Samsung TV's apps.


I know for a fact that if the RC73 is on RVU mode, the MENU will bring up the TV menu as there is no DirecTV specific menu on an RVU TV.


----------



## sticks2u (Apr 24, 2016)

Thanks for the input guys, really appreciate that! For now i will just use the samsung remote.

Cheers


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

peds48 said:


> I know for a fact that if the RC73 is on RVU mode, the MENU will bring up the TV menu as there is no DirecTV specific menu on an RVU TV.


I haven't been to my parents in a few weeks so I haven't checked but I could have sworn hitting the menu button brings up a simplified version of the DirecTV menu that allows you to set your resolutions/tv shape, copy the channel listings from the Genie, look at the series links/to do list, etc.


----------

